# Overcurrent Protection Device



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Day Day said:


> what size overcurrent protection device is required to protect the secondary of a three-phase, 75-kVa 208-volt transformer supplying a 150-amp continuous load?


Why not use a 200 amp breaker?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Here is an *article on transformers* that is pretty good.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

table 450.3B


----------

